# 13001 ()

## alexandrorl

, ,      13001     .(    :Embarrassment:  :Redface: )
 !

----------


## Geracentre

*alexandrorl*, 
   ?
 + +

----------


## alexandrorl

?
 , ,        ?     ?

----------


## Geracentre

*alexandrorl*, 
       ,   ......  ?)))
http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...e=LAW;n=129856

----------


## alexandrorl

!

----------


## Salna

, ,   .     :  .     ".. -" (   ,       .   ,  ..),  . 
  13001 , ,      ? 
",    :                " -   ?

----------


## Geracentre

*Salna*, 
 -           ,

----------


## -

,         .?

----------


## Leila

*-*,        .

----------


## -

, .  01.03.2014   ,    - 4,5,6 ...

----------


## Leila

*-*,     ?        .    ,        .         ?

----------


## -

01.03.2014

----------


## -

,  ,    01.03.2014 .

----------


## -

, .        ,      .
   13001 -   .1, .3  , .21   .1, .22   .2, .23   .3.    ?            . 1?????

----------


## -

,

----------


## sarakot

> 





> .1, .3  , .21   .1, .22   .2, .23   .3.    ?






> . 1?????


    ,

----------


## 1983

,       .   ,    ,        ""  ?

----------


## Geracentre

*1983*, 

 ,

----------


## 1983

> *1983*, 
> 
>  ,

----------


## Helga69

.
, ,       . .  :  ,  ,   ,  . , . 42.     ?  :Embarrassment:  :EEK!:  :write:

----------


## ab2093

> .
> , ,       . .  :  ,  ,   ,  . , . 42.     ?


 www.nalog.ru www.gnivc.ru      .    -   .      ,      " ".
 : fdgr@gnivc.ru

----------

, , !!!
         13001,   :     (.) :          " .   "
!!! -
      ...

----------


## Leila

> 


    ?



> (.) :         " .   "


   ,   .   ,   .

----------

> ?
> 
>    ,   .   ,   .


 - ..        ". "    ?

----------


## Leila

> ". "    ?


        .    .

----------

> .    .


,  ))

----------

,      , .. -  " "....

----------

> ,


 -          ?
  ,

----------


## geracenter

.  -   ,

----------


## Leila

> -          ?


 ? "  "?      312-,   .   ,  .

----------

> ? "  "?      312-,   .   ,  .

----------


## geracenter

**, 
  ?
  ?
       312?  (  )

----------

> **, 
>   ?
>   ?
>        312?  (  )


2007
    312

----------

14001?       .          ?

----------


## Leila

> 312


  , , .  ,     .



> 14001?


  13-.

----------

> , , .  ,     .
> 
>   13-.


   13      ?

----------

> , , .  ,     .
> 
>   13-.


  13  
  14 .

----------


## Leila

> 13


 ?!    ?

----------

!  ,       13001   .

       :
"1.1          ,   .1.2 ,      : , . ,  8, .     .
1.2.           5- (       ): 27,  256 ..  28,  15 .,   3  .

     -  " 30" 

  30,  ,      " 30"   ..    30,   ? 5-? 27? 28?

   : . . . 8, . ?

----------

- ,      ...
        "  "  ...

----------

.   ,   " 30",         ,  ?

----------

?

----------

